# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Thử tài tán gái

## dongyi

Một ông bố suốt ngày phàn nàn với con trai: trai tráng ngần này tuổi đầu rồi mà vẫn không tài nào có được con bồ, thằng này kém quá! Kém hơn tao rồi!

Anh con trai gân cổ : Bố có giỏi thì tán thử xem, con với bố ra ngoài kia, thi xem ai tán được trước?

Bố: Đi thì đi, tao sợ gì!

Hai bố con ra ngõ! Thấy 1 cô bé rất xinh đi xe đạp lướt qua, anh con tán tỉnh, "em ơi anh yêu em em có yêu anh không?"

Gặp đúng cô đanh đá, cô này ngoái lại : Yêu yêu cái thằng bố anh ý!

Ông bố nhảy cẫng lên: Đấy! thấy chưa? mày thua....

----------


## hoabattuqn

Bí mật
Một anh nông dân thấy ông già quen đang gieo trồng thứ gì đó ở bờ sông bên kia, bèn gọi với sang:

- Ông ơi! Ông trồng cái gì thế?

Cụ già nghĩ một chút rồi đáp:

- Bơi sang đây, lão nói cho nghe.

Anh nông dân chẳng muốn bơi qua sông tí nào, nhưng lại tò mò nghĩ "gì mà bí mật thế!". Anh ta liền bơi sang chỗ ông già, ông lão mới ghé tai anh nói nhỏ:

- Lão gieo đỗ đây.

- Sao ông không nói lại bảo cháu bơi sang tận đây mới cho biết?

Ông già trả lời:

- Cậu này lạ chưa! Lão mà nói như thế, bầy chim sẻ nó nghe thấy, thì nó mổ hết đỗ của lão à! 
...........

----------


## nguyetnt

> Một ông bố suốt ngày phàn nàn với con trai: trai tráng ngần này tuổi đầu rồi mà vẫn không tài nào có được con bồ, thằng này kém quá! Kém hơn tao rồi!
> 
> Anh con trai gân cổ : Bố có giỏi thì tán thử xem, con với bố ra ngoài kia, thi xem ai tán được trước?
> 
> Bố: Đi thì đi, tao sợ gì!
> 
> Hai bố con ra ngõ! Thấy 1 cô bé rất xinh đi xe đạp lướt qua, anh con tán tỉnh, "em ơi anh yêu em em có yêu anh không?"
> 
> Gặp đúng cô đanh đá, cô này ngoái lại : Yêu yêu cái thằng bố anh ý!
> ...


hay đây... hiii

----------


## nhoccon007

Cha bố nhà ông sao nó nghĩ ra lắm cái thế không biết, giỏi thật, xoa đầu 1 cái

----------

